# Hoping to locate owner



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

I think I posted this when I joined the forum , I cant find it if I did
I have the original window sticker from my 69 GTO
I have attached the pics and window sticker & car and hope I can reunite the window sticker with the current owner the car was sold in MD in 1982


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't see an owner's name, just the dealership? If so, I don't think you will ever find the owner because you won't know who purchased the car from the dealership.

The car appears to have been repainted white. The original Champagne gold with black vinyl top. I wonder if special order paint. No Champagne gold for 1969.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Jim 
I was the owner in 82 and sold the vehicle to someone locally but did not have the window sticker on hand when I sold it 
I did repaint the car & removed the vinyl top everything else was stock 
I will post the entire vin so if anyone does a Google search it would show up 69 GTO vin 242379B167458


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1969GPSJ said:


> Jim
> I was the owner in 82 and sold the vehicle to someone locally but did not have the window sticker on hand when I sold it
> I did repaint the car & removed the vinyl top everything else was stock
> I will post the entire vin so if anyone does a Google search it would show up 69 GTO vin 242379B167458


OK, got it. Plugged the VIN into a couple "free" Vin search engines and nothing came up. You could do a state search which you might be able to do through your insurance company if they are local. They may have the resourses to do it. Maybe the DMV Office. Otherwise it may be a needle in the haystack chance of finding the present owner if the car still exists.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

hoping someone still has it and joins the forum 
thx


----------

